# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  دات نت در دلفی

## dkhatibi

آیا اصولا لازم است دلفی دات نت را یاد گرفت و یا نسخه های قدیمی دلفی می توانند نیازهای آینده را برطرف کنند!

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

اصولا" نیازهای آینده چیزهایی هستند که الان موجود نیستند پس نسخه های قدیمی نمی توانند این نیاز ها را بر طرف کنند.
در مورد دات.نت نظر شخصی من اینه که به VS مهاجرت کنی

----------


## Delphi Skyline

بهتر بود اول یه سری به تاپیک قبلی می زدید تا نحوه رشد دلفی دات نت را نگاه کنید . انوقت حتما می رفتید به سمت VS .

----------


## dkhatibi

در این تالار بیشتر بحث فنی مورد نظر است ! لذا آیا با وجود رفتن به سمت VS زبان دلفی باید از بین رود یا اون قادر به براورده کرده نیازهاست؟

----------


## Delphi Skyline

همان طور که گفتم ::
اگر بری به سمت VS می تونی از جدید ترین تکنولوژی روز .NET 3 استفاده کنی . اگر برای به سمت دلفی دات نت شاید (توجه کنید شاید) در نسخه امسال قابلیت کار کردن با دات نت 2 را داشته باشید (نه به طور کامل ( می تونید روند توسعه رو تو سایت برلند ببینید ))
این طوریه !!!!
اگر هم فکر می کنید که مثلا در نسخه 2007 تمام نقص ها رفع شده و شما می تونید با تکنولوژی روز کار کنید کاملا اشتباه است . به گفته ی سایتی این امکانات در دلفی 2100 به چشم می خوره . به هر حال روند توسعه خیلی خیلی ضعیف است .

----------


## dkhatibi

مگه امکاناتی که دات نت در اختیار برنامه نویس می ذاره در چه حده و یا دات نت چقدر پیشرفت می کنه(نسخه ی 2 و3) . مگخ نوشتن برنامه های معمولی پایگاه داده یا برنامه نویسیهایی که آلان با دلفی مناسب ترند.به چیزی بیش از این نیاز دارن.

----------


## Delphi Skyline

شاید برای شما نه یا اصلا الان این فکر رو می کنید . وقتی وستا اومد . وقتی CPU 64bit رواج یافت . وقتی ........ بعدا نظرتون عوض میشه ..

----------


## dkhatibi

یعنی بورلند نمی تونه نرم افزارهای خود را به گونه ای دیگه با موارد یاد شده هماهنگ کنه! یا من تصور اشتباهی از دات نت دارم؟؟؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

پیشرفت ابزاری مثل دلفی میتونه از 2 راه باشه:
پشتیبانی سکوهای جدید سخت افزاریسازگاری با سکوهای نرم افزاری جدید و همگام بودن با آنهاارائه امکانات جدید و پیشرو بودن در این زمینهپشتیبانی سکوهای جدید سخت افزاری مثل Win64 چیزی است که بورلند این روزها خیال نداره بهش بپردازه.

ارائه راهکار برای سازگاری با سکوهای نرم افزاری جدید مثل Windows Vista و همگام بودن با آنها نیز خیلی دیرتر از آن زمان که باید، در دلفی ظاهر خواهد شد، بشرطی که قبل از ارائه، بورلند یک هدف احمقانه جدید رو انتخاب نکنه و بی خیال اینها بشه.

ارائه امکانات جدید و پیشرو بودن در این زمینه روزی یکی از افتخارات بورلند بود، تا حدی که مایکروسافت برای جلو افتادن در تکنولوژی و بنیان گذاری تکنولوژی های آینده اش حدود 10 سال پیش به خریدن نتایج آزمایشگاههای تحقیقاتی بورلند روی آورد، اما این روزها چی؟ خیلی وقته که بنظر میاد در اون آزمایشگاههای افتخار آمیز تخته شده.

دلفی هنوز برای برنامه نویسی Win32 خوبه و حرف اول رو میزنه، اما از ارائه راه حل و یکپارچگی با تکنولوژی های جدید یا کلا امیدی بهش نیست، یا اگر باشه به این زودی ها نیست.

دوست نداشتم اینها رو بگم، اما فیلیپ خان خیلی وقته که دلفی اسیستانت رو یادش رفته و جای گله رو باز گذاشته.  :متفکر:

----------


## dkhatibi

> همگام بودن با آنها نیز خیلی دیرتر از آن زمان که باید، در دلفی ظاهر خواهد شد، بشرطی که قبل از ارائه، بورلند یک هدف احمقانه جدید رو انتخاب نکنه و بی خیال اینها بشه.


چرا احمقانه ، یعنی بورلند باید آنچه مایکروسافت برای او انتخاب می کنه را بپذیره و قادر به روش دیگه ای نیست.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

بورلند این روزها نمیخواد برای تحقیقات جدید هزینه کنه، بنابراین بقول یکی از دوستان مثل لاشخور منتظر نشسته ببینه مایکروسافت و یا خالقین تکنولوژی های جاوا چی تولید میکنند، و اون بیاد یه IDE برای اون تکنولوژی ارائه بده.

نتیجه اش هم میشه وضعیتی که الان پیش اومده و مشتری هاش روز به روز کمتر میشن.

البته تو ایران چون بازار کار هنوز دنبال تکنولوژی های روز نیست و خیلی از جاها هنوز از FoxPro و امثال اون استفاده میکنند ارتقاء به چیزی مثل دلفی پیشرفت بزرگی براشون محسوب میشه و این باعث میشه دلفی هنوز تو کشور ما حرف اول رو بزنه. بنابراین عقب بودن بورلند از تکنولوژی های روز بر روی کار امثال من و شما تاثیر چندانی نداره، اما در سایر کشورها و جوامع مسئله فرق داره.

برای اونهایی که دنبال یادگیری و کسب درآمد هستند و میخوان یه چیزی رو یاد بگیرند که پول خوبی ازش در بیارند توسعه وب مبتنی بر ASP.NET راه خوبیه، اما بازار کار توسعه Windows Application مبتنی بر دات نت این روزها در ایران خیلی جالب نیست و مردم دلفی رو ترجیح میدن.

بعنوان یک نتیجه گیری از بحث من اینها رو بعنوان خط مشی یادگیری توصیه میکنم:*دلفی*: برای برنامه نویسی تحت ویندوز.*ASP.NET*: برای برنامه نویسی تحت وب.

----------


## dkhatibi

> بعنوان یک نتیجه گیری از بحث من اینها رو بعنوان خط مشی یادگیری توصیه میکنم
> [*]*دلفی*: برای برنامه نویسی تحت ویندوز.


با صحبتهای شده تا چند سال دیگه باید قید دلفی و زد. آیا برای نسل جدید ویندوز باز دلفی مناسبه یا از همین الآن اونو رها کنیم بهتره؟

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

آقای کرامتی وضعیت برنامه نویسی رو توی لینوکس چطور می بینید ؟ :) (ایران/خارج از ایران)

----------


## Delphi Skyline

> با صحبتهای شده تا چند سال دیگه باید قید دلفی و زد. آیا برای نسل جدید ویندوز باز دلفی مناسبه یا از همین الآن اونو رها کنیم بهتره؟


چرا چند سال دیگه جانم . همین حالا . از همین حالا شروع کنید ...

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> با صحبتهای شده تا چند سال دیگه باید قید دلفی و زد. آیا برای نسل جدید ویندوز باز دلفی مناسبه یا از همین الآن اونو رها کنیم بهتره؟


قراره بورلند در سال 2007 کیت های سازگاری با ویندوز ویستا رو ارائه بده، امیدوارم منظورشون روز آخر سال 2007 نباشه (دلفی 2005 دو یا سه ماه مانده به آخر 2005 ارائه شد).




> وضعیت برنامه نویسی رو توی لینوکس چطور می بینید ؟ :) (ایران/خارج از ایران)


1- این یک بحث جدا است.
2- تو این بخش قراره در مورد محصولات بورلند بحث کنیم، نه؟!

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

*قانون شماره 8*
لطفاً در هنگام طرح سوالات خود آن ها را به صورت جداگانه مطرح فرمایید. بدین معنی که در صورتی که سوال های گوناگونی دارید، آنها را در چندین گفتگو مطرح نمایید و از مطرح کردن تمامی سوالات در یک ارسال خودداری فرمایید.

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?p=277652

----------


## babak_delphi

سلام
من دلفی 7 کار می کنم و ازش راضیم
اما شنیدم که دلفی 2006 خیلی بهتره
میشه در مورد مزایا و معایب او توضیحاتی بدین و آیا لزومی داره که بخواهیم دلفی 7 رو کنار بگذاریم و بریم سراغ 2006؟
اگه آره چقدر کار می بره و آیا میشه برنامه هایی که تو دلفی 7 نوشته شدند رو تو دلفی 2006 ادامه داد؟

----------


## Mojgan110

سلام آقای اسیستنت !
هر پستی که این تاپیکتون داره جلوتر میره ، جلف تر داره میشه !

من خیلی توی سایتتون گشت و گذار کردم ، هروقت که قراربوده درباره آینده دلفی صحبت بشه ، موضوع به همین دات نت کشیده شده و اینا . عین همین حالا ! 

من کمی هم توی سایت بورلند گشت و گذار کردم . و دیدم که بورلند خیلی محصولات و اینا داره که بشه درموردشون بحث و گفتگوی فنی کرد . از همون Software Delivery Optimization گرفته تا ECO تا  اپلیکیشن سرور هاشون . خب این همه چیزهای جدید !  

هی میرین گیر میدید به دات نت !

----------


## Inprise

من هم برای نوشتن عقیده ام در مورد وضعیت بورلند ، به زمانی احتیاج دارم که ندارم ؛ اما مختصرا" تقریبا" همانطور فکر میکنم که نویسندگان و امضا کنندگان نامهء سرگشاده Alternative Roadmap فکر میکردند . رفتن به مسیر دات نت ، بلاهت و حماقت بزرگی بود که قطعا قرار نیست جبران بشه ، که اگر قرار میبود هم به این سادگی ها امکان پذیر نبود .

من و افرادی که براشون کار کردم ، کدهای متعدد و عمدتا" مهمی به زبان دلفی نوشته ایم که قطعا برای سالها باید ازشون نگهداری بشه ، و حتی اگر روزی قرار باشه به جایگزین فکر بشه ، دات نت شانسی نخواهد داشت . حتی هیچ ابله کم شعوری برنامه های مرتبط با سخت افزار یا پردازش سیگنال یا درگیر با صوت و تصویر و نیازمند کیفیت و کارائی فوق العاده بالا رو به زبان دات نتی ترجمه نخواهد کرد ، نه حالا و نه هیچ وقت . پس شاید برای خیلیها که سالها با دلفی کد نوشته اند ، اینکه بورلند برای آتیه اش چه برنامه ای دارد چندان هم حائز اهمیت نباشد ، مادامیکه از Win32 VCL حمایت کند ، و حتی اگر کمی دیرتر ، قدمی در راستای Win64 بردارد هم فبها المراد .

کسانی که خلاقانه ، از دلفی 3 یا 5 ، یک ابزار بلا منازع ساختند ، حالا مشغول پارو کردن پول در مایکروسافت هستند ، ذیل نامهای سی شارپ سه و امثالهم . یک واقعیت وجود داره . اون اینه که همه چیز همیشه در مورد پول هست .

_  ( محرمانه : Lost in Translation )_

----------


## hmm

از آف تاپیک ام معذرت میخوام ولی نمیتونستم نگم



> من هم برای نوشتن عقیده ام در مورد وضعیت بورلند ، به زمانی احتیاج دارم که ندارم ؛


جمله جالبی بود 




> من دلفی 7 مار می کنم


خدا خیرت بده برای 5 دقیقه خندیدم . (اشتباه تایپی جالبی بود)

----------


## soroush_vs

دلفی به نظر من اصلا از ذهن ها و از میز کار برنامه نویسان پاک نخواهد شد
هم اکنون برنامه هایی رو (از شرکت هایی خارجی )میشناسم که هنوز دارن با دلفی5 توسعه داده میشن. حالا شما میگید که دلفی 7 فراموش میشه.
غیر ممکنه

----------


## gbg

سلام
به نظر من دات نت هنوز یه بچه کوچیکه که خیلی راحت میتونه از بچه های بزرگتر (جاوا) کتک بخوره
در ضمن این تکنولوژی به اندازه کافی کند هستش - ( البته دوستان دات نتی میکن سنگینه!!!)
متاسفانه دوستان دات نتی یادتون باشه که هسته (کرنل) ویندوز از تکنلوزی دات نتی هیچ بهره ای نبرده و دات نت یک لایه از سیستم عامل هست (نه طوفان)
اگه قرار باشه تکنولوزی Win32 پشتیبانی نشه اتفاقات خیلی بزرگی میوفته و یکی از اونها اینه که خود دات نت توسعه پیدا نمی کنه و در Win64 آدرس دهی ها ( در حافظه ) و دستورات زبان ماشین به صورت 64 بیتی در خواهند آمد و ...

پس رو صندلی تون محکم بشینین و لذت ببرین!

----------


## dkhatibi

> قراره بورلند در سال 2007 کیت های سازگاری با ویندوز ویستا رو ارائه بده، امیدوارم منظورشون روز آخر سال 2007 نباشه (دلفی 2005 دو یا سه ماه مانده به آخر 2005 ارائه شد).
> 
> 
> 1- این یک بحث جدا است.
> 2- تو این بخش قراره در مورد محصولات بورلند بحث کنیم، نه؟!


اونجوری که تو همین سایت خوندیم بورلند دات نت 2 و 3 را در دلفی 2007 عرضه خواهد کرد
و همچنین با توحه به آنجه دوستان نوشته بودند که کاربران دلفی اون به خاطر Win32 می پسندند نه ئات نتش ، پس آیا می توان گفت که دلفی32 را یادبگیر و دات نت رو ولش کن!

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

می شه گفت دلفی رو برای Windows Application و دات نت (‌ که بهترین IDE اش VS.NET است ) را برای Web Application یاد بگیر :)

----------


## SystemAnalyst

دات نت به طور کامل در انحصار ماکروسافت هست و اگر دلفی هم از آن طبعیت کنه مثل VS نمی شه روزی تمام برنامه نویسان پی خواهند برد که برای همان Windows Application دات نت بهتره.

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

dotNet & RealTime !!!!  :گیج:

----------


## netspc

سلام
به نظر من بحث انتخاب بین زبانیهایی که دارای VM میباشند مانند java و دات نت
و زبانهایی که کد native تولید میکنند تفاوت فاحشی وجود داره.
و اونهم دسترسی به منابع سخت افزاری است همانطوری که دوست عزیز جناب inspire فرمودند برنامه های real time را هزار سال دیگه هم نمیتوان بر روی پلت فرمهایی مثل دات نت و یا جاوا نوشت.
ولی در مورد اینکه برای ویندوز 32 بیت و درآینده 64 بیت چه زبانی مفید هست 
قاعدتاً دات نت اولین گزینه هست
به یک دلیل : سرعت طراحی و برنامه نویسی شما بطور مشهودی در این محیط زیاد هست و شما بسیار سریع میتوانید از این محیط نتیجه مطلوب را بگیرید.
ولی اگر برای چندین سیستم عامل میخواهید برنامه نویسی کنید دات نت و مونو  گزینه هایی خوبی نیستند (حتی مونو تا همین امروز پیشرفت چشم گیری نداشته)
گزینه باقی مانده فقط جاوا هست ولی شما سرعت برنامه نویسی و گسترش کار را حتماً از دست خواهید داد بخصوص که جاوا به قولی گرسنه منابع بالخص  هنگامی که صحبت از گرافیک در وسط باشد هست.

----------


## حامد مصافی

> سلام
> به نظر من دات نت هنوز یه بچه کوچیکه که خیلی راحت میتونه از بچه های بزرگتر (جاوا) کتک بخوره
> در ضمن این تکنولوژی به اندازه کافی کند هستش - ( البته دوستان دات نتی میکن سنگینه!!!)
> متاسفانه دوستان دات نتی یادتون باشه که هسته (کرنل) ویندوز از تکنلوزی دات نتی هیچ بهره ای نبرده و دات نت یک لایه از سیستم عامل هست (نه طوفان)
> اگه قرار باشه تکنولوزی Win32 پشتیبانی نشه اتفاقات خیلی بزرگی میوفته و یکی از اونها اینه که خود دات نت توسعه پیدا نمی کنه و در Win64 آدرس دهی ها ( در حافظه ) و دستورات زبان ماشین به صورت 64 بیتی در خواهند آمد و ...
> 
> پس رو صندلی تون محکم بشینین و لذت ببرین!


سلام دوستان عزیز

کسی دات نت رو به عنوان طوفان معرفی نکرده (اگر هم کرده اشتباه بوده)
دات نت یک پروژه برای متحول کردن ویندوز هست

مایکروسافت در سال 2000 پروژه ای رو که بعداً دات نت نام گرفت آغاز کرد و قرار بود تا در سال 2010 این پروژه به ثمر برسه ولی جدیداً اعلام شد که پروژه دات نت همزمان با ویندوز بعدی مایکرویافت در سال 2012 به عنوان جزیی از ویدور در خواهد آمد. در واقع مایکروسافت با ارائه ویندوز ویستا از کاربران فرصتی برای داشتن آرامش و کار روی دات نت گرفته (البته من از طرافداران پر و پا قرص مایکروسافت نیستم)
پس هنوز زوده که درباره دات نت بحث کنیم.
اما حداقل می تونیم درباره آینده اون صحبت کنیم.

مایکروسافت همزمان با معرفی دات نت (کنفرانس توسعه دهندگان حرفه ای در فلوریدا، سال 2000) اذعان کرد که قصد کنار گذاری سیسم های قبلی ویندوز رو داره. و در واقع ی خواد تا سیستم عامل رو به صورت یکپارچه و بر مبنای فریم ورک بنا کنه.

نکته حائز اهمیت در مورد دات نت حال اون نیست بلکه آینه اونه! چهار چوب کاری دات نت در آینده کرنل ویندوز خواهد بود و در واقع Win32 نخواهیم داشت. هرچند این صحبت مربوط به چندین سال دیگست ولی به هر حال تصمیم مایکروسافت در مورد ویندوزه و بورلند باید تبعیت کنه.

راستی یه چیز دیگه

چون مایکروسافت اطلاعات بیشری منتشر نکرده منم تا همین جا میتونم دربارش صحبت کنم.




> بورلند این روزها نمیخواد برای تحقیقات جدید هزینه کنه، بنابراین بقول یکی از دوستان مثل لاشخور منتظر نشسته ببینه مایکروسافت و یا خالقین تکنولوژی های جاوا چی تولید میکنند، و اون بیاد یه IDE برای اون تکنولوژی ارائه بده.


خوشم میآد که حرفه ای تر ها منطق رو بر احساسات ترجیح میدن!




> دلفی به نظر من اصلا از ذهن ها و از میز کار برنامه نویسان پاک نخواهد شد
> هم اکنون برنامه هایی رو (از شرکت هایی خارجی )میشناسم که هنوز دارن با دلفی5 توسعه داده میشن. حالا شما میگید که دلفی 7 فراموش میشه.
> غیر ممکنه


برای شرکتی که دلفی کار می کنه ارتقا پرهزینه تر از شرکت های مایکروسافتی هست. 
اما بهتره که احساساتی با قضیه بر خورد نکنید دلفی در حال فروشه و من نمی دونم چه چه چیزی می تونه اونو از این سرنوشتن نجات بده!




> ولی اگر برای چندین سیستم عامل میخواهید برنامه نویسی کنید دات نت و مونو گزینه هایی خوبی نیستند (حتی مونو تا همین امروز پیشرفت چشم گیری نداشته)


در مورد مونو هم زوده که قضاوت کنیم، این محصول هنوز هم که هنوزه در حال آزمایشه.
اگر تحت لینوکس نصبش کنید و باهاش کار کنید منظور منو می فهمید.





> ارائه امکانات جدید و پیشرو بودن در این زمینه روزی یکی از افتخارات بورلند بود، تا حدی که مایکروسافت برای جلو افتادن در تکنولوژی و بنیان گذاری تکنولوژی های آینده اش حدود 10 سال پیش به خریدن نتایج آزمایشگاههای تحقیقاتی بورلند روی آورد، اما این روزها چی؟ خیلی وقته که بنظر میاد در اون آزمایشگاههای افتخار آمیز تخته شده.


یکی از اقلام خریداری شده اندرو هلسبرگ (سازنده دلفی و توربو پاسکال) بود که در سال 1994 به استخدام مایکروسافت در اومد و دات نت رو بنیان گذاری کرد!!!

به همین خاطر هم من همیشه این جمله رو تکرار می کنم که دات نت یک تکنولوژی جدید نیست بلکه حاصل جمع آوری تکنولوژی های مختلف از سوی مایکروسافت است.
مایکروسافت برای تولید دات نت نه تنها از بورلند بلکه از شرکت سان، دنیای اوپن سورس و تکنولوژی های متعدد دیگه الهام گرفته




> *دلفی*: برای برنامه نویسی تحت ویندوز. 
> *ASP.NET*: برای برنامه نویسی تحت وب.


موافقم مهدی خان. اما به نظر من و همنطوری که عرض کردم، در حال حاضر اینگونست. خوشحال می شم نظر شما رو در مورد آینده هم بدونم




> ارائه راهکار برای سازگاری با سکوهای نرم افزاری جدید مثل Windows Vista و همگام بودن با آنها نیز خیلی دیرتر از آن زمان که باید، در دلفی ظاهر خواهد شد، بشرطی که قبل از ارائه، بورلند یک هدف احمقانه جدید رو انتخاب نکنه و بی خیال اینها بشه.


حتی خود مایکروسافت هم برای ویستا نقشه آن چنانی نداره. من منتظرم ببینم بورلند برای سال 2012 چی کار می خواد بکنه



اینم ببینید بد نیست
http://www.gha3dak.net/farsi/index.p...id=34&Itemid=1

----------


## vcldeveloper

> چهار چوب کاری دات نت در آینده کرنل ویندوز خواهد بود


فکر نمی کنم هیچ شرکتی کرنل سیستم عامل خودش رو بر پایه Net Framework. یا امثالهم طراحی بکنه. خودتون یک لحظه تصور کرنلی که بر پایه کتابخونه بزرگی مثل Net Framework. ساخته شده رو بکنید!!!
دات نت جایگزین Win32 میشه، ولی نه اینکه کرنل ویندوز رو بر اساس اون بسازند!




> دلفی در حال فروشه و من نمی دونم چه چه چیزی می تونه اونو از این سرنوشتن نجات بده!


وضعیت فروش دلفی چند ماهی هست که مشخص شده و الان این محصول تحت مالکیت CodeGear، که یکی از شرکت های اقماری Borland محسوب میشه، قرار گرفته.

----------


## netspc

> فکر نمی کنم هیچ شرکتی کرنل سیستم عامل خودش رو بر پایه Net Framework. یا امثالهم طراحی بکنه. خودتون یک لحظه تصور کرنلی که بر پایه کتابخونه بزرگی مثل Net Framework. ساخته شده رو بکنید


میتونید دلیل منطقی بابت این حرف بگید؟؟؟
فکر نکنم کارنشدنی باشه
بصورت خیلی ساده و تئوریک بدین صورت عمل میشه:
1-بوت لودر
2-ring 0 سیستم عامل
3-لود شدن برنامه های مورد نظر (توسط درایورها و فایلهای کتابخانه ای که در ring 0 تولید شدند)
حال در مرحله 3 میتوان هرگونه برنامه ای را در حافظه قرار داد. میتواند دات نت  باشد میتواند جاوا باشد (همنطوری که سیستم عاملی توسط جاوا نوشته شده است)
در ضمن فکر کنم تا اون زمان اکثر کامپیوترهای خونگی حداقل quad core شده باشند اگر فناوری خاصی بوجود نیاد(اینهم از مشکل سرعت  :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## Inprise

> حال در مرحله 3 میتوان هرگونه برنامه ای را در حافظه قرار داد. میتواند دات نت  باشد میتواند جاوا باشد


خیر . اینطور نیست .

----------


## netspc

میشه بگید چرا خیر اینطور نیست
وقتی شما در ring 0 تونستید به حالت pmode بروید و از شر segmentها خلاص شدید و محدودیت 1 مگ برداشته شده است .
حال هر برنامه ای رو که میخواهید میتوانید در فضای حافظه بار کنید چون شما به تمامی آدرس های حافظه دسترسی دارید.
اگر منظور شما از ناتوانی بار کردن دات نت (کلاً تکنلوژیهای مرتبط با VM) در حافظه میباشد شما میتوانید در ring 0 محیط(فریم ورک) را  در حافظه بار کنید. سپس در ring 3 برنامه ها را اجرا کنید.
حتماً از www.jnode.org خبر دارید

----------


## Inprise

لازم هست که قبل از اظهار نظر به اندازه کافی اطلاعات داشته باشید .

دات نت مطلقا" بر اساس COM و Win32 Subsystem Services نوشته شده است . اینها کدهای User Mode ای هستند که بدنهء اصلی ویندوز را تشکیل میدهند و بازنویسی آنها تقریبا معادل بازنویسی کامل ویندوز است که اتفاق نخواهد افتاد . دات نت برای همیشه یک کد حجیم و کند User Mode باقی خواهد ماند و برنامه نویسی برای دات نت هم به نرم افزارهای کاربردی عمومی محدود میماند .

----------


## netspc

خب پس مشکل شما این بود که دات نت را فقط یک لایه سطح بالا از سیستم عامل میدونید(فکر کردم حرف من مشکل تکنیکی داره  :چشمک:  )

فکر کنم این اتفاقی که شما ازش دارید صحبت میکنید یعنی اینکه دات نت چون براساس win32 هست(البته هم اکنون اینطور هست) دیگر راهی برای توسعه اون وجود نداره  :متفکر:  
(نسخه بعدی ویندوز به نام MS windows Vienna در سال 2012 طبق گفته های سایت مایکروسافت ریلیز خواهد شد
*ولی بحث ما در اینجا در مورد تئوری میباشد و برای همین اصرار به ادامه اون دارم*)


اگر به عنوان نمونه به روند رشد Mac Os و Mac OsX نگاهی بیاندازید خواهید دید که هر دو آنها خط مشی جداگانه و در واقع در شرکتهایی جداگانه شروع به رشد کردند (os که  قسمت اعظم آن تا نسخه 7برروی smalltalk بود و  محصول خود شرکت apple  در حالی  که osX زاده سیستم عامل openstep از شرکت next میباشد و تمام سیستم عامل با c شی گرا نوشته شده است)
 که در سال 2000 بطور کامل osX جایگزین os شد.
منظور از بحث بالا:
بارها و بارها شاهد تغییرات انقلابی در زمینه تکنولوژی IT بودیم و دیدیدم که چطور و چگونه تکنولوژیهای زیرساخت جایگزین یکدیگر میشوند
انسان هنگامی پیشرفت نمیکند که فکر کند دیگر راهی برای پیشرفت نیست (این فکر شماست که هرچقدر رشد کند شما هم پیشرفت میکنید سیستم عامل فقط win32 نیست که نتوان توسعه ای بر آن قائل شد)
به قول شاعری : چشمها  را باید شست ، جور دیگر باید دید.

اگر به قول شما  چون دات نت بر اساس تکنولوژی com هست و دیگر نمیتوان پیشرفتی برای آن قائل بود 
تکنولوژی جاوا هم براساس corba هست پس تفکری که بر اساس آن jnode ایجاد شده ، تفکری کاملاً غلط هست و اصلاً نمیتوان سیستم عاملی بر اساس لایه middle ware تولید کرد؟؟؟؟؟

فکر کنم برای مثال بر اساس تئوری اگر فکر کنیم در ring 0 برای خاطر دل شما win32 را پیدا سازی کنیم و سپس به ring 3 شیفت کنیم مشکل شما حل شود  و دات نت 2012 هم میتواند از com استفاده کند.
ا

----------


## Inprise

> فکر کنم برای مثال بر اساس تئوری اگر فکر کنیم در ring 0 برای خاطر دل شما win32 را پیدا سازی کنیم و سپس به ring 3 شیفت کنیم مشکل شما حل شود و دات نت 2012 هم میتواند از com استفاده کند.


اگر مایل بودی میتونی تخیلاتت رو در قالب کتاب یا مقاله ای منتشر کنی ، برای اینجا فایده ای ندارد .

----------


## netspc

آینده همه چی رو مشخص میکنه
در ضمن بنده گفتم حرفهای بالا فقط برای مشخص شدن وضعیته(تئوری).

----------


## vcldeveloper

عزیز جان، در تئوری و با حرف خیلی کارها میشه کرد، اما در عمل باید دید فایده اون کار چیه. شما چند تا فایده برای نوشتن کد کرنل ویندوز با دات نت و بردن کل Win32 و Net Frameworks. به Ring 0 بنویس، و بعد اونو با مشکلاتی که همچین طرحی می تونه بوجود بیاره مقایسه کن، بعد ببین اصلا ارزش داره کسی بیاد این طرح رو به عمل برسونه یا نه!

----------

